# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  I'm a Malaysian Youtuber making entertaining videos about Japan :D

## lls1112

Hi guys! My name is Shen, I'm from Malaysia.
I'm currently studying 3rd year in Ritsumeikan University in Kyoto.

Around 2 months ago, I decided to make something useful to others. 
But I couldn't think of a thing that I was good at. Finally, I realized that I had study abroad experience in Japan, I know some Japan cultures, Japanese language and etc. I think I can tell people something about Japan! 

Then here I am. I started a blog writing useful articles about Japan everyday at naruhodo.jp.net.

If you are also a Japan lover, come visit  :Smilie: 

Then I started my Youtube channel, thinking of making videos to tell people about Japan more vividly. I have made 6 videos so far, and got 350 subscribers now  :Smilie:  youtube.com/user/shenlimtv

My videos are made in English, Chinese, Japanese, but don't worry, I put subtitles all the time^^ Take a look at my videos. I hope you will find something interesting there  :Smilie: 

After all, I just want more people to share their thought about Japan with me, and also hope to help people with answering some questions about studying or working in Japan. Feel free to leave a comment ^^ Let's make a friend here~

See you again. Have a nice day  :Smilie: 

Shen

----------

